# Jardini Update, 6/13



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)




----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nice


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

great pics as always draco


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

That is badass!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

the jaw shot and the last shot are especially great. Beautiful fish. Jardinis rock!


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

nice j


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

wow.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

amazing...but what happened to the barbels?? Lost them in a fight?


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Nice shots


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice...


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> amazing...but what happened to the barbels?? Lost them in a fight?


No, look closer...Jardinis don't have long barbels like those of South Americans and Asians. They are shorter and kinda curl outward and down...


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

that could be the greatest picture i hasve ever seen man!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

dracofish said:


> crazyklown89 said:
> 
> 
> > amazing...but what happened to the barbels?? Lost them in a fight?
> ...










well never mind me then that is a flawless fish


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

do those kind always have that color to them or is it just yours??


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> do those kind always have that color to them or is it just yours??


 Jardinis are highly variable, some will have more gold, green, or blue. High-red individuals are fairly common. If you want to improve the fish's reds feed it a diet heavy in krill, it will take a while but you will see a definite improvement.

-PK


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

whats your shutter speed draco? are you using a tripod?!!?!?!?

very f*cking nice.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Here's the exif info for the first shot:

ExposureTime : 1/100Sec
FNumber : F2.0
ExposureProgram : Manual
ISOSpeedRatings : 100
ExifVersion : 0210
DateTimeOriginal : 2004:06:13 01:03:15
DateTimeDigitized : 2004:06:13 01:03:15
ComponentConfiguration : YCbCr
CompressedBitsPerPixel : 2/1 (bit/pixel)
ExposureBiasValue : EV0.0
MaxApertureValue : F2.0
MeteringMode : Division
LightSource : Unidentified
Flash : Not fired
FocalLength : 9.70(mm)
FlashPixVersion : 0100
ColorSpace : sRGB
ExifImageWidth : 640
ExifImageHeight : 548
FileSource : DSC
SceneType : A directly photographed image

The second is the same except the aperture (F number) was set on 2.5...

The third and fourth are the same as the first...

I don't use a tripod. For lighting I was using 1500 watts worth of halogen worklights.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

dracofish said:


> Here's the exif info for the first shot:
> 
> ExposureTime : 1/100Sec
> FNumber : F2.0
> ...


 thanks Draco.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2004)

Great fish and photography better than most fish pictures I see in books.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

those are awesome shots and thats one damn fine jardini.
dixon


----------



## Rigger (May 1, 2004)

WOW incredible shots


----------

